# flashplugin for firefox 3 on FreeBSD 7.1



## ericbsd (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to say we have a flash plugin for firefox 3 on FreeBSD 7.1. The the solution is simple see this link:  http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71#comment-form

I read that first and I follow all the instruction like

  I hear the cheers already... Flash 9 for FreeBSD at last! And I don't mean having to run a Windows or Linux browser â€” Flash 9 in native Firefox 3. FreeBSD's linux emulation layer has undergone some upgrades recently, and as of FreeBSD 7.1 it is able to provide enough kernel support to get the linux Flash player version 9 running. Very good indeed, and hopefully it'll hold us out until Adobe create official native FreeBSD support (assuming that rumour comes true). Note: this only works on i386 and AMD64 platforms.

Let's get down to business. To get Flash 9 working you'll first need to upgrade to FreeBSD 7.1. Now 7.1 is not officially out yet, but if you CVSup from RELENG_7 as of about 2 weeks ago, all the necessary linux compatibility code is there already. I assume you know about CVSup and how to upgrade FreeBSD. Once that's done the rest is straight forward.
Step 1: Enable Linux compatibility and linprocfs

Add linux_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf. Add compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 to /etc/sysctl.conf. Add OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 to /etc/make.conf. Add this line to /etc/fstab:

linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0

Then run these commands:

mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start

Step 2: Update ports and install all the needed software

You will now need to install the following ports and their dependencies:

cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean

Follow the nspluginwrapper instructions to enable all available plugins:

# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins

Restart or open Firefox 3 and enter aboutlugins into your address bar. You should see something like the following:

but my big problem is :
corpse# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
===> linux-flashplugin-9.0r124_1 Unstable, no sound, generally unusable state.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.

I always have that in all freebsd  release pleas help.


----------



## ale (Jan 8, 2009)

`# portsnap fetch update`

EDIT:
if you don't know what I'm talking about
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 8, 2009)

yes know but I have never done that is time to do, I think.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok all work but i don't have a sound on youtube. mmm! I don't  how to do that or should uninstall all first  and retry  because I do some work before and after my ports upgrade.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I just have reinstall freebsd, I update my port first, install firefox3 and do all http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71
and it s work very good.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 14, 2009)

If it can help you good.


----------



## morbit (Jan 15, 2009)

Sound..

hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1 ?


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 15, 2009)

what you talke about


----------



## Oko (Jan 15, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> what you talke about


Edit /etc/sysctl.conf with the code the guy provided you and reboot the machine.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 15, 2009)

But all work great.


----------



## morbit (Jan 15, 2009)

That's good, but if you had no sound, you could check that before reinstalling.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 15, 2009)

ha ok thats good.
tanks


----------



## Madjack (Jan 22, 2009)

Installed linux-flashplugin9, fixes in sysctl.conf done (hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1), but sound still not working. Can someone help with sound?


----------



## Madjack (Jan 22, 2009)

Im using firefox 2.0


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 22, 2009)

if you have no sound do this 

# ee /etc/sysctl.conf

add 

hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1

press esc and save


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 22, 2009)

and if its not do that


do you update you ports
before you do somting and install fifoxe 3.05 
to update you ports

# portsnap fetch extract 


and install firefox3

# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox3 && make install clean

and follow:  

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71#comment-form

if you already did that do this on terminal 

cd /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins && ln -s
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

after that close all firefox open

and if you have no sound do this 

# ee /etc/sysctl.conf

add 

hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1

press esc, leave and save


----------



## Madjack (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry about my question. All works fine. It was my fault. After run some program under wine, my PCM sound level automaticaly sets to 0, and then no sound at all. Thanks=)


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 23, 2009)

no problem


----------



## Saiha5 (Jan 26, 2009)

works gr8.


----------



## SPlissken (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks ericturgeon , it works great
Just one thing , if you use also Opera , you might have freeze because of this new plugin.
To prevent Opera from using this plugin and so prevent freeze do this
cd usr/local/share/opera/ini/ 
touch plugin-ignore.ini
put in this new file
[Plugins to Ignore] 
npwrapper.libflashplayer.so=plugin flash


----------



## SPlissken (Jan 26, 2009)

Madjack said:
			
		

> Sorry about my question. All works fine. It was my fault. After run some program under wine, my PCM sound level automaticaly sets to 0, and then no sound at all. Thanks=)



I had the same problem ,just do winecfg , in audio tab on Hardware Acceleration choose Emulation


----------

